# .NET and More > Silverlight >  New Silverlight forum

## brad jones

This forum is now open for business!

You can post Silverlight questions in this forum. You can also post Moonlight (linux version of Silverlight) here is as well.

For XAML questions, consider this forum or the WPF forum depending on your specific question.

Enjoy!

Brad!

----------


## Phreak

Ah yes!.. This is nice. 
I will be checking this section alot  :Big Grin:

----------

